# My Latest Stopper Effort



## Fangar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

After picking the brains of both YoYoSpin (Ed) Mesquiteman (Curtis)and Its_Virgil (Don) I finally came up with a casting method that works for me.  This was a piece of BOW that was drilled to accept a 25mm porcelain rose.  It was cast in clear PR and then turned.  I turned the PR into a dome and really like the way the rose protrudes.  Anyway, the PR came out bubble free. Thanks for the advice gentlemen.










Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## badwin (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats fantastic.
Brian


----------



## Awoodfan (Dec 31, 2006)

To sum it up in one word. BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Ron


<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautiful job of maintaining not only your own standards but those of your "consultants". [8D]


----------



## bnoles (Dec 31, 2006)

James,

That is absolutely Spectacular!  I don't know how you always raise the bar, but you certainly do.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 31, 2006)

Fangar,
It's great when one's methods all work out to produce something really beautiful...and you've done just that! Great stopper, design and execution. And, a nice piece of BOW there also. I'm looking forward to seeing more of these beauts.
Do a(nother) good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Hey guys,
> 
> After picking the brains of both YoYoSpin (Ed) Mesquiteman (Curtis)and Its_Virgil (Don) I finally came up with a casting method that works for me.
> ...


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 31, 2006)

Outstanding, I hope someday I will be able to produce turnings like that.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not partial to the heavy cones, they really look nice, but haven't moved well for me... 

I really like the captured cabochon.. that is a fantastic bottle stopper.


----------



## airrat (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice Fangar.  Every olivewood stopper I have turned sells very quickly.  That one wouldnt last a day I bet.


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 31, 2006)

The standard by which all others will be judged is now before us.

Very impressive.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 31, 2006)

That protruding dome effect is outstanding...taking what others have done, improving on the technique, and finding your own "voice" in the process is what makes this such a rewarding hobby. Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 31, 2006)

James, it's all been said but it is BEAUTIFUL.[]


----------



## woodpens (Dec 31, 2006)

I like that stopper better than any I have seen, bar none! Simply beautiful!


----------



## jscola (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great!!How did you do the cast rose?            Joe S.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments.  I really do appreciate all of the advice from the fellas on this too.  I look forward to the warmer weather when I won't have to work so hard to get the PR to set...

jscola... There is a great tutorial on our homepage that Don Ward (its_virgil) created.  I think mesquiteman has made some posts too. I just applied that to the stopper as opposed to the snakeskins as in the tutorial.  Also, YoYoSpin has a good video that addresses the turning of the captured stoppers.  

Really there isn't much to it other than finding the nice embelishments, and a little preplanning.  I am working on some of the GinterStoppers (The expanding ones) with some embelishments too.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 1, 2007)

James,
I'll get to the cabs someday.  You're an inspiration.  Beautiful work all around.  Nice blank too.
Rob


----------



## woodwish (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice!  Think I will go have a glass of wine to celebrate your effort!  (yes, I'm through in the shop for today, over 21, not driving, not taking any other medicine, etc.)


----------



## Fangar (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Very nice!  Think I will go have a glass of wine to celebrate your effort!  (yes, I'm through in the shop for today, over 21, not driving, not taking any other medicine, etc.)



LOL.  I wasn't going to say anything.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jan 2, 2007)

Terrific!  A truly professional, artistically satisfying turning.  It's making me rethink casting..........[]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2007)

Fangar,
I keep coming back to look at these.. I really admire these stoppers.. fantastic job... may have to save the pict for a go-by for future...


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know whether I'd sell that or just keep it for display!  Certainly would be a fantastic advertisement for your work.

Actually, that isn't a question that I'll ever even have to worry about considering![B)][)]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------



## seht (Jan 2, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey James, please post the picture of the marble one too!! I just love the color of the wood in both of them. I am a sucker for beautiful woods.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jttheclockman_
> <br />Hey James, please post the picture of the marble one too!! I just love the color of the wood in both of them. I am a sucker for beautiful woods.



Thanks John.  Here is the marble one I did.  This one is Buckeye Burl with a catseye marble cast in Alumilite.  





Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2007)

Only got one word .... WOW!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2007)

With both of these you matched the wood to the item perfectly. That is what the eye is caught on. Like they say "Eye Candy"  Great job and keep them coming. I must say also your photography is spot on.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

Everytime I see something you make, I think that you just couldn't get better....and you prove me wrong every time!


----------



## Fangar (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks to all for the inspiring comments.  I appreciate the time taken to post your thoughts!

Cheers,

Fangar


----------

